# Nikon Sb-R200 or Sb-900



## windcoastphotography (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey all, 
I am trying to make a decision on what my next nikon flash will be. I am thinking of getting a single sb-r200 and just use it either by hand for tricky lighting, portraits, and of coarse macro. Or to get another sb-600 (I have a sb-600 and 2 sb-900). Has anyone used the sb-r200 handheld before? If so, is it a useful tool?


----------



## mipo (Feb 13, 2010)

Be sure to carefully check the power output on the Sb-R200. ( What distance you get)
They are ok for macro but to have good lighting 2 or more are required.
The R1C1 kit comes with 2 units and I feel it is not enough, I ordered a third unit and will get a fourth soon.


----------



## windcoastphotography (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay thanks for the input, after trying the sbr200 out I figure a standard speedlight may be the best option.


----------

